# Farron research uber survey



## ghs2 (Nov 30, 2019)

Anyone else received an email from farron research offering $160 for participation in a survey ?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

ghs2 said:


> Anyone else received an email from farron research offering $160 for participation in a survey ?


Perhaps if you change this post to a poll / survey, you might get a better response.

&#128306; Yes

&#128306; No

&#128306; Maybe Baby

&#128306; Unsure

&#128306; No, But Curious and Willing to Try


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Do they want your uber and bank login info? 

Anything that sounds too good to be true usually is. 

Try it out and let us know if your bank gets emptied or if you get the cash.


----------

